# Sorta mod



## ThomasRubiks (Feb 13, 2016)

I have had an idea to make this but i dont have one of the things i would want to mix either corners from an aolong v2 with edges from aolong gt or vise versa if anyone makes this Frankenstein cube please tell me how it would turn thanks


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 13, 2016)

AoLong GT edges are functionally identical to Aolong v2 edges. The only difference is that the GT's edges are capped.


----------

